# Dill Dip



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2013)

Soften 1 pkg. 8oz. cream cheese  3-4 tsp. dill weed, 1/2 cup mayo, 2-3 tsp  of minced green onions both white and green parts.2 tsp. of parsley  fresh chopped. and 2-4 tsp. of fresh snipped chives.  This  is great with fresh veggies  or your choice of crackers.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2013)

My kind of dip, YUM!


----------



## MrsLMB (Aug 11, 2013)

kadesma said:


> Soften 1 pkg. 8oz. cream cheese 3-4 tsp. dill weed, 1/2 cup mayo, 2-3 tsp of minced green onions both white and green parts.2 tsp. of parsley fresh chopped. and 2-4 tsp. of fresh snipped chives. This is great with fresh veggies or your choice of crackers.
> kades


 

Shame on you for posting this recipe 

.. OMG it sounds absolutely perfect !!

I will be making this tomorrow.

Does it get better if you let it set overnight?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Shame on you for posting this recipe
> 
> .. OMG it sounds absolutely perfect !!
> 
> ...



I don't know, I don't think it will last that long...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmm.  We may have the same problem.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Shame on you for posting this recipe
> 
> .. OMG it sounds absolutely perfect !!
> 
> ...


If you want it to have less fat and lots of flavour, but no weird chemicals, make it with quark instead of cream cheese.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow, that is already not simply dill it is the whole bucket.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> Shame on you for posting this recipe
> 
> .. OMG it sounds absolutely perfect !!
> 
> ...


Sure just lock yourself in the bathroom 



Kylie1969 said:


> My kind of dip, YUM!


 glad to hear it kylie


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't know, I don't think it will last that long...


 PF,my sister naw your ma 


Dawgluver said:


> Hmm. We may have the same problem.


 your ma same as PF



taxlady said:


> If you want it to have less fat and lots of flavour, but no weird chemicals, make it with quark instead of cream cheese.


 Where would I get a recipe or be able to buy quark?
kades


CharlieD said:


> Wow, that is already not simply dill it is the whole bucket.


 
kades


----------



## taxlady (Aug 13, 2013)

Quark can be bought at many health food stores, but I make it. I've been told that it is often sold in German stores. I'll be happy to send you my recipe if you would like it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Quark can be bought at many health food stores, but I make it. I've been told that it is often sold in German stores. I'll be happy to send you my recipe if you would like it.



I would like the recipe too, please.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 13, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I would like the recipe too, please.


Send me a PM and remind me in a couple of days. I'm too busy right now.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Send me a PM and remind me in a couple of days. I'm too busy right now.



Post it in a couple of days, when you're less busy!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I would like the recipe too, please.


 Yes please send it to me i'd love it.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Aug 15, 2013)

Did a quick search here and found that I had already posted a recipe for making quark: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...cream-cheese-or-quark-68302-2.html#post949875 and, of course, make sure everything is really clean, since you only want to grow the good micro-organisms.

If I let the quark drip long enough that it gets too dry, I add back some of the whey.

I once tried shaking the sour cream to mix it. The milk didn't clabber, same as the time I used a whisk. It doesn't seem to like violent agitation.

The short cut method is just to use straight cultured buttermilk, but buttermilk is stupidly expensive in Canada, so I don't do that.

BTW, if you do the culturing part, and skip the oven part, and use cream that is at least 30% butterfat, you get creme fraiche.


----------



## Billdolfski (May 14, 2014)

I feel like I should keep this thread going.

1c Sour Cream
1c Mayonnaise
3T Dill (dried, I've been told fresh actually doesn't work out as well and takes 10x as much)
2t Seasoned salt (or S&P or another salt based blend... do this to taste)
1T grated onion

Combine.  Chill overnight for best results.


----------

